# Life in the Tax Lane - Episode 1 and 2



## VideoTaxJoe (Jun 24, 2015)

My tax news team and I decided to have a little fun with some of the things we found interesting in the world of tax over the month. It is an offshoot of the other tax work we do...basically a way to blow off a little steam.

It's a free, 10 min monthly tax update show (I use the word "show" veeeery loosely) for financial/tax professionals. We've just started doing it so would appreciate any thoughts that any of you have on it! There is no real monetary benefit to us other than satisfying our need to find people that actually want to hear us talk about tax!

Episode 1 - June 2015 https://vimeo.com/131437878
Episode 2 - July 2015 https://vimeo.com/128956089


----------



## Azim Dahya & Co CGA (Jun 3, 2015)

Good job Hugh, Joe and Caitlin! Very informative and relateable to everyone.


----------



## VideoTaxJoe (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks! We've also just released the August edition for anybody that is interested:

https://vimeo.com/134489046

Some topics included: Intergenerational wealth transfer losses, residency of a trust, tax rate changes and comparisons between provinces (New Brunswick is now the highest, Nunavut is the lowest!), hobby losses vs. business losses.


----------

